# Hitohira Togashi thread



## agp (Oct 15, 2020)

Did not see a lot of Hitohira Togashi threads besides in buy/sell forums. Who actually has a Hitohira Togashi and uses it regularly? How does it cut and feel? How does it compare to common knives we can benchmark against? How long have you had it and how does it look now?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Got a link to the knife you're asking about. There seem to be a few different variants.


----------



## agp (Oct 15, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Got a link to the knife you're asking about. There seem to be a few different variants.



All Hitohira Togashis, these seem to be uncommon enough to warrant not specifying it down further.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Never handled one but they remind me a lot of the old school WB Kono Fuji's. Given the Togashi pedigree I'm sure steel HT is among the best.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a few Togashi-Tosa. I think the reference to Kono Fujiyama is correct - these knives, the grind, fit and finish, is immaculate. I am going by the recent “thicker” FM standard I got along with my Kaiju - Kaiju I still have to use - just staring at right now as it’s so purdy.

I had a Hitohira Togashi Stainless clad, but I sold it yesterday on BST - great knife, but I had a lot of them and needed space.

my other 3Togashi-Tosa are from Aoki Hamono, from Sakai. I have 3 Togashi-Tosa, all from Aoki Hamono:
Blue 1 240 Gyuto - 221gm
Blue 1 270 Gyuto - 280 gm
Blue 1 240 Honyaki, 268 gm

Have not used the Honyaki yet

these knives are some of the finest I have. The grinds are the best compared to anything and probably at par with Kaiju.

Today I cooked a simple pasta dish at home for family, was using the Togashi blue 240, saw your post, brought out the Denka and did some chopping side by side

they perform equally well, Togashi is heftier and feels more sturdy in the hand. The Denka is thinner, a great cutter too - enough written about it in these forums. But Togashi’s grind, polish, is a step above. Denka has other Features that have been written about all over KKF, so. I have nothing to add.

it’s not really a test between the two as I was only cutting some onions and herbs. But the feel factor - they are two very different knives - Denka heel height sets it apart I think over 55 vs. The 52 for Togashi-tosa

Can’t say enough good things about them - they are keepers and would have kept the stainless too - were it not for the fact that I am getting my 4th one - this one in Super-Aogami, custom ordered.
I guess the fact I am getting a 4th says it all

I recommend with no hesitation


----------



## labor of love (Oct 15, 2020)

They look pretty good, the way the profile “sweeps” towards the tip is sorta odd though. Might feel great on the board anyway. It’s something I’d definitely want to try before I buy.


----------



## agp (Oct 15, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> I have a few Togashi-Tosa. I think the reference to Kono Fujiyama is correct - these knives, the grind, fit and finish, is immaculate. I am going by the recent “thicker” FM standard I got along with my Kaiju - Kaiju I still have to use - just staring at right now as it’s so purdy.
> 
> I had a Hitohira Togashi Stainless clad, but I sold it yesterday on BST - great knife, but I had a lot of them and needed space.
> 
> ...



How would you compare these to Konosuke or Masamoto in terms of feel and thickness?


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 15, 2020)

labor of love said:


> They look pretty good, the way the profile “sweeps” towards the tip is sorta odd though. Might feel great on the board anyway. It’s something I’d definitely want to try before I buy.



it may be more Hitohira Togashi thats has the sweep, than the Aoki Togashi - see the pics:
This is Aoki Togashi:












And this is the Hitohira Togashi


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 15, 2020)

And now the Hitohira togashi


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 15, 2020)

agp said:


> How would you compare these to Konosuke or Masamoto in terms of feel and thickness?


I have the masamoto KS - completely different animal - that has more of a laser profile, even though it’s not a laser by definition. Masamoto is lighter, and much thinner

I would say the Togashi-Tosa is more of a 225 gm beast when compared to Masamoto. Togashi is hefty, convex, rather than a flat KS at 185gm

Kono - it depends upon which Kono - it’s the closest to the “thicker” Kono FM posted on Tosho right now. same weight, amazing grind, polishing and sharpening, just like the Kono - profile is quite similar, Kono may have a slightly different grind however, a bit flatter as I recall


----------



## labor of love (Oct 15, 2020)

For sure. But you just reminded me that I have tried the togashi non shinogi Honyaki profile also.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 15, 2020)

labor of love said:


> For sure. But you just reminded me that I have tried the togashi non shinogi Honyaki profile also.


How did you like the Honyaki - I have yet to test it. Still in box


----------



## 4wa1l (Oct 15, 2020)

I have the iron clad W1 240mm with the cherry handle. From memory it's around 230x50mm and ~195g. I've found that it's not as smooth dicing onions as my Makoto Sakura (R2 laser style gyuto), likely because it's not as thin at the tip and not as sharp. Mine wasn't particularly sharp out of the box and I haven't taken it to the stones so I'm keen to see what difference that makes. In all other respects though I'm preferring it over the Makoto. No wedging with smaller carrots (no root veg yet) and much better food release. The weight also feels really nice in hand. I was all about the lasers, but this and my Masakage nakiri are quickly changing my mind. I'm not sure if you can see from the pic, but the edge doesn't really have a flat spot, but stays fairly flat with a slight continuous curve from the heel until about the last 1/3 where it kicks up significantly. Seems to work for me.

Oh it's also very reactive. Wasn't used to that coming from stainless clad and even mono SK steel knives. I tried to force a bit of a patina early on by cutting a bit of onion and leaving the juice on for a minute or so before wiping and repeating. This was the result. Not sure if this is recommended or not, but it seemed to tame the reactivity a bit.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 15, 2020)

4wa1l said:


> I have the iron clad W1 240mm with the cherry handle. From memory it's around 230x50mm and ~195g. I've found that it's not as smooth dicing onions as my Makoto Sakura (R2 laser style gyuto), likely because it's not as thin at the tip and not as sharp. Mine wasn't particularly sharp out of the box and I haven't taken it to the stones so I'm keen to see what difference that makes. In all other respects though I'm preferring it over the Makoto. No wedging with smaller carrots (no root veg yet) and much better food release. The weight also feels really nice in hand. I was all about the lasers, but this and my Masakage nakiri are quickly changing my mind. I'm not sure if you can see from the pic, but the edge doesn't really have a flat spot, but stays fairly flat with a slight continuous curve from the heel until about the last 1/3 where it kicks up significantly. Seems to work for me.
> 
> Oh it's also very reactive. Wasn't used to that coming from stainless clad and even mono SK steel knives. I tried to force a bit of a patina early on by cutting a bit of onion and leaving the juice on for a minute or so before wiping and repeating. This was the result. Not sure if this is recommended or not, but it seemed to tame the reactivity a bit.
> 
> View attachment 98882



thats a beautiful knife, especially with the patina- I found that lasers do not have good food release and I shifted to heavier knives. Lasers feel really delicate - good for some tasks, but I prefer knives with more heft now - depending upon the taper, can do good tip work as well - my Y Tanaka from JNS is a good example, thin enough, but at 205 gm, also has some weight in the hand.


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 15, 2020)

Best looking Togashi out there


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 15, 2020)

Amazing - is that a blue honyaki or W?

its almost as beautiful as this yo honyaki


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your experiences on the Hirohira Togashi knives. Learned a lot about these beauties.


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 15, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Amazing - is that a blue honyaki or W?
> 
> its almost as beautiful as this yo honyaki
> 
> ...


Ashi?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 15, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Ashi?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 15, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Best looking Togashi out there



With an aftermarket nihonto sword polish. Lot of work went into that.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 16, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Ashi?


The one and only -3,950 usd - can be yours at razor sharp


----------



## nwshull (Oct 16, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> I have a few Togashi-Tosa. I think the reference to Kono Fujiyama is correct - these knives, the grind, fit and finish, is immaculate. I am going by the recent “thicker” FM standard I got along with my Kaiju - Kaiju I still have to use - just staring at right now as it’s so purdy.
> 
> I had a Hitohira Togashi Stainless clad, but I sold it yesterday on BST - great knife, but I had a lot of them and needed space.
> 
> ...


Is this analysis just on the honyakis, or do you think it applies to the hitohira san mais as well as far as being a heftier workhorse type blade for those of us who may want to choose a non bank buster to try (well ok smaller bank buster)


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 16, 2020)

nwshull said:


> Is this analysis just on the honyakis, or do you think it applies to the hitohira san mais as well as far as being a heftier workhorse type blade for those of us who may want to choose a non bank buster to try (well ok smaller bank buster)


Non-honyaki analysis- I have not used my honyaki yet. maybe I should use it this weekend


----------



## nwshull (Oct 16, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Non-honyaki analysis- I have not used my honyaki yet. maybe I should use it this weekend


Interesting. Maybe I'm misreading measurements or what you're saying, but I thought the togashi based on the CKC specs was about 2 something mms at the spine vs the Kaiju being 4? Are you saying thicker than advertised? The choil shots have always looks a bit thicker than the Hito Tanaka-Kyuzos.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 16, 2020)

I have a Aoki Hamono Togashi-Tosa knives. The Hitohira are more sweeping at the front end, and are also a bit thinner and lighter

For example, my Aoki 240 Togashi is 260 gm approximately and my Hitohira stainless clad blue was 225 gm. 

That may explain the difference


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 16, 2020)

Correction - 240 Gyuto is 227 gm and my 270 is 292 gm


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 16, 2020)

And my Hitohira Togashi is 208 gm - so what I said was still valid, had my weights mixed up


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 16, 2020)

Here is the profile - slightly different than the Hitohira


----------



## nwshull (Oct 16, 2020)

Cool, worth looking into. Quick google suggests Aoki= Takayuki? Is this correct?


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 16, 2020)

I think a pretty important distinction in the Togashi world is who the sharpener is. The wide bevels by Tosa and Kambei for instance are considerably thicker all the way around and heavier because of the cross-sectional geometry. The Yohei (honyaki) are a lot thinner. So it’s kinda two + different knife styles you’re comparing. The ku is at the top end of the scale as beefy knives go (250g). The Yohei honyaki are pretty thin (mine is 175g iirc). I mean that’s a 30% + swing. His treatment of steel is bang on, but there’s a pretty wide set of options after it leaves his shop.

Edit- I do realize that’s a pretty general interpretation but I hope it adds a little distinction without diving nauseatingly into specifics...


----------



## 4wa1l (Oct 16, 2020)

I had read that the standard Hitohira san mai models are forged and sharpened by Togashi? Is this the case?


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 16, 2020)

Ya know I’m not sure, I was pretty surprised when they started even mentioning who the sharpener was.

Either way the finishes are superb. Great packages all around.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 17, 2020)

nwshull said:


> Cool, worth looking into. Quick google suggests Aoki= Takayuki? Is this correct?



Yup, correct


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 17, 2020)

4wa1l said:


> I had read that the standard Hitohira san mai models are forged and sharpened by Togashi? Is this the case?


I thought it was his son that was the sharpener on basic Togashi. but could be wrong. But the sharpener is key to the distinction - as noted by @Gregmega, yohei ones are thin. Then there is Kambei, etc. mine are all sharpened by Tosa. The Tosa ones are a bit beefier, and the tosa Honyaki tends to be quite heavy


----------



## agp (Oct 17, 2020)

Anyone know if you can go to the Hitohira shop to buy knives? Or any big shops in Japan? Surprisingly the Hitoria website does not mention Japanese retail partners. Cannot wait to be able to travel again, hopefully this rumor that Japan will open to visitors come April turns out to be true.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 17, 2020)

I hope so too - was in Japan last October, best trip of my life! Kyoto and Tokyo - sadly my knife passion had not been discovered then. I still got a couple of Saji - Nakiri snd Santuko


----------



## agp (Oct 17, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> I hope so too - was in Japan last October, best trip of my life! Kyoto and Tokyo - sadly my knife passion had not been discovered then. I still got a couple of Saji - Nakiri snd Santuko



I was in Tokyo around the same time. Sadly haven't gone back to Kyoto for a few years now, cannot wait to go back. The whole knife scene still seems relatively private in Japan, like the whisky scene some years ago. Now everything whisky is much more commercialized and cater more to tourists.


----------



## agp (Oct 17, 2020)

Also a question - is Hitohira like a holdings company, a brand? Like how LVMH owns a bunch of other brands? What is Hitohira exactly? Is it a blacksmith?


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 17, 2020)

agp said:


> Also a question - is Hitohira like a holdings company, a brand? Like how LVMH owns a bunch of other brands? What is Hitohira exactly? Is it a blacksmith?


Hitohira is essentially a company that farms out our work to the various disciplines in the industry throughout Japan to their specs -an important factor to remember is that for centuries, these disciplines are handled by specialists in each step of the process, which is why you’ll see a certain smith forging for so many different brands. Hitohira has the vision for their product and it’s literally ‘forged’ into reality by all the artisans. This is a fairly redundant simplification of the process as there’s so many other examples that could be given, but in a nutshell....


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Oct 18, 2020)

Hitohira Blue 2 iron clad Ku: 255g. heavy and thick but not unwieldy and less wedgy than you might think. The upswept shinogi helps with tipwork and the profile is a lot like Shigehiro, kind of bullet shaped. Definitely not a laser but more versatile than just a big ol’ whammer.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 18, 2020)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Hitohira Blue 2 iron clad Ku: 255g. heavy and thick but not unwieldy and less wedgy than you might think. The upswept shinogi helps with tipwork and the profile is a lot like Shigehiro, kind of bullet shaped. Definitely not a laser but more versatile than just a big ol’ whammer.



Do you have a pic, and is the bladesmith Togashi?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Oct 18, 2020)

Yep, forged by Kenji and sharpened by his son Kenya. For comparison here it is next to a Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo; you can see the difference in the shape of the bevel and point.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 18, 2020)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Yep, forged by Kenji and sharpened by his son Kenya. For comparison here it is next to a Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo; you can see the difference in the shape of the bevel and point.
> 
> View attachment 99267
> View attachment 99268



So the Tanaka Kyuzo is the Kasumi- but what is that symbol on the Tanaka - looks like an S,
Not a normal Kanji


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Oct 18, 2020)

Beats me, is it Hitohira’s or Tanaka’s brand mark? I feel like I’ve seen it or something like it before


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 18, 2020)

Maybe it’s like Konosuke symbol equivalent for Hitohira


----------



## JDC (Oct 18, 2020)

From my experience there's still room for improvements in Kenji's son's sharpening.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 18, 2020)

JDC said:


> From my experience there's still room for improvements in Kenji's son's sharpening.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 18, 2020)

JDC said:


> From my experience there's still room for improvements in Kenji's son's sharpening.



I think you may be right as there is a premium placed on specific sharpeners - I got mine because they were Togashi-Tosa combination - and I like their style, which tends to be a bit beefier in weight, as pointed out earlier in this thread, the Yohei sharpened ones tend to be light - gorgeous and desirable nonetheless


----------



## Bear (Oct 18, 2020)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Beats me, is it Hitohira’s or Tanaka’s brand mark? I feel like I’ve seen it or something like it before


I always thought it was Tanaka's stamp, Fujiyama's have the same stamp or should I say had the same stamp.











this is another one I see on his steel


----------



## parbaked (Oct 18, 2020)

JDC said:


> From my experience there's still room for improvements in Kenji's son's sharpening.


Are you referring to the grind or the actual sharpening of the edge?
Kenji's son is grinding the blade, not doing the final sharpening.

Hitohira ship there knives unsharpened to protect the edge in transit.
The retailer or customer is responsible to sharpen edge.

This is from Hitohira website:
_"-Please be aware that we do not have a full edge on the blade to protect it during the shipping process, you can sharpen the knife so that the edge will be sharper once you have received the product."









ABOUT


Hitohira was created by an experienced and passionate knife user and seller who has worked extensively in Japan and North America. Hitohira is a source dedicated to sharing and educating knife enthusiasts on the proper use and maintenance of their knives and other bladed tools.




hitohira-japan.com




_


----------



## JDC (Oct 18, 2020)

parbaked said:


> Are you referring to the grind or the actual sharpening of the edge?
> Kenji's son is grinding the blade, not doing the final sharpening.
> 
> Hitohira ship there knives unsharpened to protect the edge in transit.
> ...


Yeah I'm referring to the sharpening of the wide bevels. Good to know that Hitohira ships them unsharpened.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 20, 2020)

I think Hitohira Togashi new kirutsuke knife has landed in CKC - KU


----------



## agp (Oct 27, 2020)

Finally got my Togashi... fit and finish is pretty spectacular. Kind of want to buy another one just for display.


----------



## 4wa1l (Oct 27, 2020)

Which Togashi did you go for?


----------



## Alder26 (Oct 27, 2020)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Hitohira Blue 2 iron clad Ku: 255g. heavy and thick but not unwieldy and less wedgy than you might think. The upswept shinogi helps with tipwork and the profile is a lot like Shigehiro, kind of bullet shaped. Definitely not a laser but more versatile than just a big ol’ whammer.


I would be curious as to how it compares to a KU Watanabe. The dimensions and grind look pretty similar. .


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 27, 2020)

agp said:


> Finally got my Togashi... fit and finish is pretty spectacular. Kind of want to buy another one just for display.



Fit and finish for Togashi is second to none


----------



## agp (Oct 27, 2020)

4wa1l said:


> Which Togashi did you go for?



Stainless clad white 1 ktip! It's simply gorgeous, worth every dollar. The feel in the hand is incredible too, weighty but not heavy. The grind on the spine, edge of the spine, and the slight brush/grain on the cladding are all wonderfully done. Strong, angular shinogi line.

Some good photos for those interested: Hitohira Togashi White #1 Stainless Clad Kiritsuke Gyuto 210mm Taihei Makassar Ebony Handle (Saya)


----------



## 4wa1l (Oct 27, 2020)

Oooof I was very close to purchasing one of those instead of the regular profile iron clad. Sounds awesome!


----------



## agp (Oct 27, 2020)

4wa1l said:


> Oooof I was very close to purchasing one of those instead of the regular profile iron clad. Sounds awesome!



You can still get one


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 28, 2020)

agp said:


> Stainless clad white 1 ktip! It's simply gorgeous, worth every dollar. The feel in the hand is incredible too, weighty but not heavy. The grind on the spine, edge of the spine, and the slight brush/grain on the cladding are all wonderfully done. Strong, angular shinogi line.
> 
> Some good photos for those interested: Hitohira Togashi White #1 Stainless Clad Kiritsuke Gyuto 210mm Taihei Makassar Ebony Handle (Saya)


Very nice. Def on another level.

Have a peak at this:


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 28, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Fit and finish for Togashi is second to none


Is it better than your Kaiju?


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 28, 2020)

I was scared you would ask that

Kaiju is a different level altogether


----------



## agp (Oct 28, 2020)

Damn it. Must buy...


----------



## Martyn (Jan 9, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> I have a few Togashi-Tosa. I think the reference to Kono Fujiyama is correct - these knives, the grind, fit and finish, is immaculate. I am going by the recent “thicker” FM standard I got along with my Kaiju - Kaiju I still have to use - just staring at right now as it’s so purdy.
> 
> I had a Hitohira Togashi Stainless clad, but I sold it yesterday on BST - great knife, but I had a lot of them and needed space.
> 
> ...


I am looking to get a Togashi as well - wondering where did you get the Aoki Hamono Togashi's from? It seems I cannot place orders on their website....


----------



## RockyBasel (Jan 9, 2021)

You can get aoki hamono from Japan-messer in Germany - they have an amazing selection - I got my 270 mm and 240 mm from there - both aogami made by togashi-tosa- incredibly well made knives with fabulous fit and finish

expensive though - be warned

but rairities


----------



## MrHiggins (Feb 24, 2021)

Bumping this thread. Lately, I've been hankering for a beefy wide bevel knife. While searching the web for one, I came across the Hitohira Togashi Blue 2 KU at Kitchin Tools Singapore that's definitely got my attention. Has anyone tried one of these?

Edit: Just after I posted this, I got an email back from Kitchin Tools with detailed photos and measurements. Impressive. I bought it. 239gr. A beast -- and exactly what I was looking for!


----------

